# Any Disc Golfers?



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

My son and I started about two months ago. We've been going a few times a week as able. I bought a practice basket which has helped.

Downloaded an app which shows all courses near me and uses GPS which helps immensely on new courses finding tee boxes.

Still can't throw forehand effectively.


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

I love playing disc golf. Check out jomezpro on youtube if you ever wanna check out some awesome tournament coverage of the pros.
Have fun and keep smashing some chains!

Danny Lindahl on youtube is also good for all sorts of form tips and practice drills.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

CoastalHumboldt said:


> I love playing disc golf. Check out jomezpro on youtube if you ever wanna check out some awesome tournament coverage of the pros.
> Have fun and keep smashing some chains!
> 
> Danny Lindahl on youtube is also good for all sorts of form tips and practice drills.


Thanks! I was gonna ask if you go in the winter but then saw your location :lol: Haven't been out in a few weeks now cause it is cold! Might go this week though.


----------



## CoastalHumboldt (Oct 1, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> CoastalHumboldt said:
> 
> 
> > I love playing disc golf. Check out jomezpro on youtube if you ever wanna check out some awesome tournament coverage of the pros.
> ...


have fun if you do!


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

Heck yeah! I live within walking distance to Winthrop Coliseum, around the grounds they have a large Disc Golf Course. It's also home to the World Disc Golf Tournament, where folks from all over the globe come and play. It's awesome to watch all of them sling the disc and get so close to the basket.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Guess I missed this topic last year. I really enjoyed getting out for a hike and some disc. There are quite a few courses around me but I haven't been out in a while. My kids are not quite old enough to enjoy something like this yet. Hopefully soon.

Also I really enjoyed the hunt for lost discs in the creek :lol:


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I played with a friend bout 10 years ago.
I'm very atheltic but never been able to master backhands. 
This summer i busted them out and recorded myself and ultimatley fix my form. 
I still prefer forehand though as its far easier in terms of complexity once you get the snap down .

Id say it checks a lot of boxes in the father son activity category.


----------

